# Been Practicing but could use some advice



## cowboyup3371 (Nov 10, 2017)

After getting advice from my other thread about what I could do while waiting on my leg to heal, I started practicing some chip carving. I have a long way to go but I don't think I'm doing all that bad so far. I am using a standard pencil for my layout lines which isn't that helpful. I'll be sure to use the mechanical pencil I normally use to lay out lines when I start working on an actual project soon.

In the meantime, as you can see in my pictures, what is the proper way to clean out pieces that aren't fully cut? So far, I have just made a second cut along the waste but is there a better way?










Sorry for the poor zoom but I was trying to show exactly what I was needing to remove


----------



## cowboyup3371 (Nov 10, 2017)

On a side note, I have watched several videos but the ones I have really never discussed what to do for this


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Skew chisel, make one from a old chisel. Or if you have the money this one









Be aware some skew chisels have a double bevel. Some are one sided bevel and sold as left and right 
Good Luck


----------

